# JUst Pick These Up



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Traded my K-7500 in on these, there was alittle more in on the deal, I got the machines in the pics and 3 reels of 7/8" cable, one reel being inner core cable, and 2 reels of 5/8".


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Now we know where all the profit went. :laughing::jester:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Those didn't realy mess with my profit, got them for a good deal.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

On the K60, how often do you have to grease the machine? Do you just use any bearing grease?

And John, these machines don't take from my profit, they make me profit...

Found my answer on page 10 of the owners manual...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> On the K60, how often do you have to grease the machine? Do you just use any bearing grease?
> 
> And John, these machines don't take from my profit, they make me profit...
> 
> Found my answer on page 10 of the owners manual...


Just messin' with ya.

We all know you (and me) are toolaholic. :jester:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Just messin' with ya.
> 
> We all know you (and me) are toolaholic. :jester:


Why do you think I do Plumbing? It's not for the health benefits:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Will said:


> Traded my K-7500 in on these, there was a little more in on the deal, I got the machines in the pics and 3 reels of 7/8" cable, one reel being inner core cable, and 2 reels of 5/8".


 

*I think that the person who got your k7500 drum machine got the best of the deal ! :thumbup:*


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I never cared for the K-7500. Something about it I didn't like. I can run a Spartan/Trojan, General, or Gorlitz drum machine, but something about the K-7500 I didn't like.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Will said:


> I never cared for the K-7500. Something about it I didn't like. I can run a Spartan/Trojan, General, or Gorlitz drum machine, but something about the K-7500 I didn't like.


They are to heavy to throw in the truck. Lol
I have a K-7500 that I am going to trade or sell. Now that I have a K-1500 and a K-60 so I am set.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

K-60's are great for the start of the day and they shine at the end when your tired, light, take up little space and unclog pipes. I have a lot of machines and the k-60 is like a drill on steroids.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

How do you know when you have the jawset right for the 7/8" and 5/8" cables or is there some play with the adjustment?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

1. Tighten the hub to the cable.

2. Loosen hub enough to allow free movement of cable with no restriction.

3. Engage clutch handle to insure it is tight against cable before it bottoms out against machine frame.

4. Release clutch handle and tighten set screw.


It really doesn't need to be a precise setting.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Any pointers on cleaning the cable of roots and other debris? They have a tighter wind than my Electric Eel cable, and the debris are harder to remove. 

When you pull the cable out, do you run it in forward?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Will said:


> Any pointers on cleaning the cable of roots and other debris? They have a tighter wind than my Electric Eel cable, and the debris are harder to remove.
> 
> When you pull the cable out, do you run it in forward?


 






If stuff is stuck in the wind of the cable and dried out, it comes out easily. That's why the K60 comes with the black guide hose; that keeps the cable from spinning in the grass and getting all tangled up in weeds, grass etc.

Per Ridgid, they don't recommend running the cable in reverse. This is to be done only if the cable gets hung up and has to be backed out of an obstruction.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Any pointers on cleaning the cable of roots and other debris? They have a tighter wind than my Electric Eel cable, and the debris are harder to remove.
> 
> When you pull the cable out, do you run it in forward?


Keep a Lennox folding saw in your tool box with the heads and key.

Use a pressure washer with a 0deg rotating nozzle to cut out any left over debris.

Spray the ends with Lubriplate Chain and Cable fluid when finished.


----------

